
Transport for London Unified API – Introduction - idlemind
http://blog.tfl.gov.uk/2015/10/01/tfl-unified-api-part-1-introduction/
======
idlemind
Transport for London have officially launched their Unified API:

"The API supports all the data requirements of the tfl.gov.uk website. Every
data driven aspect (including maps) of the tfl.gov.uk website is powered by
the Unified API. If you can see it on our website it should be in the API."

